# Can't deposit Peninsula



## quailgirl (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't deposit my Peninsula with RCI and tried twice.  Peninsula does not respond to my correspondence,  They had not problem with billing my credit card.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2014)

Have you called?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quailgirl (Nov 3, 2014)

*Peninsula*

No.  I have always used email - for over 10 years but see that I am going to have to try the telephone.


----------

